# Any body out there Kite Skiing?



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey. Is anyone on the buzz into kite skiing/boarding? I would really like to learn how without spending the $200 I would need to take a real lesson. I and a history of flying stunt kites, and the skiing part is not an issue. I also have access to gear I could borrow, my buddy who owns the gear, just had a kid so he cant take me out.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

*kiting*



ryguy said:


> Hey. Is anyone on the buzz into kite skiing/boarding? I would really like to learn how without spending the $200 I would need to take a real lesson. I and a history of flying stunt kites, and the skiing part is not an issue. I also have access to gear I could borrow, my buddy who owns the gear, just had a kid so he cant take me out.


I've done it a couple times. A handful of people here in Durango are very skilled and are catching some big lift and getting some big airtime. Best advice is to buy a trainer kite and learn to fly it one handed and even without looking at the kite. Then next winter go on a frozen lake and log a couple hundred miles. Takes a few days. My first experience was on lizard head pass early winter and not the best way to learn. 

Check out inferno snowboards. Greg can tell you a lot more and he's selling kites now.

Ciao

Mike.


----------



## Martinhanzalek (Jan 29, 2012)

I do a lot of kite skiing and snow kiting. I first picked up a Snowkite on a mountain trip in Newfoundland's gros Morne National Park's tableland mountains and it totally changed my life. Kite Skiing is a great way to get around the mountains and an ideal too for any mountaineer or mountain lover. When the wind is right the kite and just zip you up the mountain. Since falling in love with kiting i have been operating a kite school and posting videos and photos of snow kiting and kite skiing in Newfoundland Camada on my Martin Hanzalek Newfoundland blog. If you want to know more about kite skiing and how to integrate it into your mountaineering or mountain travel let me know. I really love the sport and want to support anyone that is getting into it.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

PM blurred or blurredelevens, should have an account here and on tgr also pm summit if you have trouble finding him, they are friends.

he is the kite king around i-70 and summit county. i always see him flying his kite, and would be a good go to guy as he is always out, and looking for folks to fly with.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

A couple guys in the Ark valley getting out. PM me if you want a contact.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

My soon too be wife kills it. She rips big waves and some snow in Wyoming. I want to learn and she wants people to kite with around Missoula. Ever up this way drop me a line and I will pass the word on. She goes around Yellowstone at island park a bit.


----------



## Inhousewebsolutions (Feb 15, 2012)

Kite skiing sounds awesome! Out here in Alberta there are a ton of wide open areas lakes and mountains to try that...... I am going to see if I can find some of this out here now!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Tomcat Summit on Vimeo sickness!


----------



## beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

where you live at? I just moved to Glenwood Springs and have a little kite sking miles under my belt. always looking for partners


----------



## bluechev83 (May 4, 2007)

Beetle, where do you kite around Glenwood? I just moved to Junction and have been up on the Mesa a bit, it seems like it could be really good if I could hit the wind right.


----------



## beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

I am living in a rental now just up 4 mile in Glenwood. Due to some health issues, I didnt get out much this winter. Just moved here around Christmas. I think in heavy snow years, there is probably so good stuff just outside of glenwood, think it private, but ranchers are probably not around then)) I did get out the Ruedi for one pretty good day. I think that place has good potential on just the right wind day. However, it is Colorado. No wind to gale in the same hour. 

I did go the mesa quite a few times, only to be skunked most of the time. The wind is just so unpredicatble up there, at least right off the road. The better goods are just off the edge around lands end. However its about 15 miles in on a Snowmobile, which I used for the few times I went out there. I would have gone more often, but I would not go by myself on a snowmobile (just a standard safety rule) and I had a hard time finding kiting partners. 

The best place I ended up going was Red Mt. pass. I have had a few really good days down there. However I am not really the person to ask though. I have not really got after it that much, as the lack of wind after I packed and drove for 2-4 hours was extremely frustrating. Dave Grossman is the guy to talk to in GJ.


----------



## beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey RYGuy. I was on ebay just a while back, and there is alot of older used trainer kites you could pick up for not to much money and then probably sell it after you have learned the basics for about the same money if you took care of it. cheers


----------



## kakahead (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just getting into the kiteboarding scene myself, especially for those times when when the water just isnt running. I'm planning quite a few trips to lake Mcconaughy in NE this season...I'f any kiters are interested in getting together this summer and hitting the water PM me! 

Bren


----------

